

So I've made this iPhone game.. - innernode

It's simple and a lot of fun; based on the Japanese game show Silent Library. It started out as a game for me and some of my friends who are fans of the show, but after several parties where everyone wanted to play when we got started I decided to take the app to the App Store. It has sold 5 copies in as many days... Any tips on how I can market this app? Any success stories amongst the news.ycombinator readers?<p>URL with more info about the game: http://www.innernode.com/iphone_silent_library.html<p>Cheers from Norway
======
chaosmachine
Silent Library is probably the least exciting name for an App ever. You need
to play up the naughty/dangerous/outrageous angle.

~~~
innernode
Well it's a group effort - and when people get into it, it's hilarious. I've
placed it into the Entertainment category rather than the Game category. Maybe
that will help...

------
credo
I'm not sure if marketing will help much. The game doesn't seem to be
interesting.

------
pclark
play a game with your friends, upload to youtube, hilarity ensues.

